# Objekt einer Klasse anhand eines String erzeugen



## multiholle (15. Apr 2009)

Ich habe den Namen einer Klasse aus einer XML Datei gelesen. Wie kann ich jetzt von dieser Klasse ein Objekt erzeugen? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Klasse anhand des Strings zu "suchen"?


----------



## SlaterB (15. Apr 2009)

Class.forName(String)

und dann Reflection-Methoden wie newInstance(), Konstruktoren und deren Parameter abfragen usw.


----------



## faetzminator (16. Apr 2009)

Falls die Klasse sich nicht im Classpath befindet brauchst du noch den Aufenthaltsort und musst einen eigenen Classloader schreiben


----------



## multiholle (16. Apr 2009)

Ok, danke werde ich mal versuchen.


----------

